# Gmr 6-9-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Went out with Steve again tonight and i have to say it was one of the gut dropping nights of fishing i have had for a while. Steve took a 5 and 18 pound flatheads while i missed three monster runs. The first missed totally, second fought him for about 30 seconds and felt big. The third fought for about 5 minutes then rolled and threw the hook. I have taken big fish in this spot but nothing has fought me quite as hard as the fish i missed tonight. I guess i will get them next time.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

also steves 18 pound flathead was a female with fresh scrapes on her head from spawning.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Nate, sounds like you have a good spot..Dont tell MELLON WHERE IT IS.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nate, have you ever tried circle hooks? They will save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Dang Nate, sounds like you have a good spot..Dont tell MELLON WHERE IT IS.



I think I know that spot. Good job. 18 pounds is a nice GMR fish for sure. I think we've only busted 20#'s 3 times this year with the largest being 25#. I say anytime you hit the GMR for flatheads a 15# fish a a decent fish.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bryan i think you know this spot, i took two 30's and a 42 out of this spot last year. We need to get out and fish together this summer. Also steve and i talked about it and we both agreed we might not of had big enough hooks on for the size bait we were using


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go guys, the 18 is a nice fish! Heck Nate, I forgot you were back in town or I would have called you, I ended up fishing by myself about a mile from where you were and from 8:30-midnight, took 3, all small ones. about 2 lbs, a 3 lber and the whopper of the night, of about 5 lbs ( which took my only 9" bullhead) the rest came on rather expensive 2" goldfish. At least Im getting a few flatties this year, last year I only got 1 and im up to 10 this year, all under 8-9 lbs. Were yours caught on live shad or gills?

Salmonid


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

the one nate lost was massive, the boil from the roll sounded like a huge dog splashing in the water, good to see you guys caught someafter we left.

brandon


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I am glad I caught my two but would have loved to see the size of that last one you had on Nate. We will be there again and again,it will be caught this year.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

we actually caught them on bullheads, Mark


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> also steves 18 pound flathead was a female with fresh scrapes on her head from spawning.


thats great, i was fearing they were starting to spawn already


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

you can see the scrapes real good in the picture. she was also missing an eye.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

how long after we left did u get that one bigdogsteve-o and yeah she is lookin pretty rough. did ur guys friend have any luck?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I caught that 18# at around 2 in the morning. Craig got a couple of small runs but never caught anything.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

shawn said as soon as we was pulling away that one of u was going to get a good one. LOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah it was an overall good night. steve and i will be hitting a different section of river this week we have never fished before. wish us luck


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Hopefully this spot will treat us good too.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hopefully, and i cant believe i am down 14 pounds to you this year in catfish. 103.5 to 89


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

hey when you are good you are good


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> Hopefully, and i cant believe i am down 14 pounds to you this year in catfish. 103.5 to 89


that would have been different if you could land a freakin fish


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey i did nothing wrong on those two fish and you know it


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> hey i did nothing wrong on those two fish and you know it


YOU DIDN'T LAND THEM........ THAT WAS WRONG


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok make me feel bad alittle bit more steve. next run you get im just cutting your line with a pocket knife and give you crap all night about how you didnt land the fish  ...... !# and yes that is a squirrel lol


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

that was chucklish. I will leave you alone about your fish, I know that feeling. I still wonder how big that one was that broke my line last week. BUt you know we will get that fish sooner or later


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ill bet money its the same fish laughing his ass off right now with his buddies, i broke steves line last week and this past weekend nate had me hooked but i fooled him.

brandon aka bassattacker


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

pendog66 said:


> Hopefully, and i cant believe i am down 14 pounds to you this year in catfish. 103.5 to 89


Ha I didnt know anyone else did that, me and my buddy keep a running tally on the year and the guy with less poundage owes 5 times the difference in cash, also 20$ for big cat and Flatheads count as double pounds, they are few and far between up here! Nice fish by the way, I gotta get down there to the GMR.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah we havent picked what the winner gets but i will make a comback on him


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Not sure where you guys are on the GMR but I know of a 55lb taken in Hamilton about a week ago.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

bassattacker said:


> ill bet money its the same fish laughing his ass off right now with his buddies, i broke steves line last week and this past weekend nate had me hooked but i fooled him.
> 
> brandon aka bassattacker


you know they are having a great laugh at our expense.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Steelwolve said:


> Ha I didnt know anyone else did that, me and my buddy keep a running tally on the year and the guy with less poundage owes 5 times the difference in cash, also 20$ for big cat and Flatheads count as double pounds, they are few and far between up here! Nice fish by the way, I gotta get down there to the GMR.


we will think of something interesting for the loser to give the winner. but it is a long season. It is cool to see someone else having fun with fishing with a buddy. Good luck this season your little bet


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well u could do the looser carries all the tackle and bait to the spot for one month, sounds pretty good prize lmfao while the winnner just gets to sit and wait for it all to be brought to the spot.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thats no price i carry all of the stuff anyway because steve has a bad shoulder. Well i know how he feels 2 shoulder surgeries later i still feel pain


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ouch ouch, or how about the looser dresses up in a womans summer dress while out fishing in public LOL LOL


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nate has the legs to pull that off but I don't Brandon. lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now thats funnies LOLOLOLOL


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow man steve that hurts. its sad you have pictured me in your head in a dress. that says all types of weird stuff about you i dont even want to think about


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey Nate, might be down THAT way after work on friday (after 930pm) to put in a few hours of fishing. give me a ring sometime after that if you are out that night, might stop by on the way home and hang out for a few.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> wow man steve that hurts. its sad you have pictured me in your head in a dress. that says all types of weird stuff about you i dont even want to think about


I guess that is wierd huh...lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah alittle bit, oh and steve jacob was fishing at Sienna for bass and hook a flathead. he said he fought it for about 20 minutes on that 4 pound line


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

So he landed it? How big was it? you know that means they are growing good in out little pond


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

he weighed it and said it was 14 pounds


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well that is sweet. Hopefull no one catches and keeps it.


----------

